# [SOLVED]New video card not recognized?

## MJaoune

Hi,

I got a new video card (AMD Radeon HD 7750) and I had an (Nvidia GeForce 8400GS), with my old card I didn't have any problem, I just added the nouveau driver to the kernel and I was able to have a graphical booting (2 penguins on top showing), I also had a high resolution.

The AMD card is 10 times better than the 8400GS, but the system takes too long to boot up (Stuck on switching to clock or something like that), and the resolution is really low (640x480), of course no graphical boot.

What I tried:

-Added the Radeon driver in the kernel. (Tried as module and built in)

-Emerged linux-firmware.

-Added the card firmware bin files to the kernel.

-Changed VIDEO_CARDS to radeon.

-Re-emerged @world using --change-use.

Nothing fixed the problem.

Here is the .config file: http://bpaste.net/show/125268/

Here is the dmesg output: http://bpaste.net/show/125269/

Hope someone helps because none of the guys in the IRC were able to help.

Best,

MJaouneLast edited by MJaoune on Fri Aug 23, 2013 7:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ant P.

Use radeon-ucode instead of linux-firmware, it looks like the latter is missing files for your card.

----------

## MJaoune

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> Use radeon-ucode instead of linux-firmware, it looks like the latter is missing files for your card.

 

already did that, didn't work...

I also included all radeon firmwares in the kernel (radeon/*.bin), neither that works.

The make compiles normally, but when gentoo boots, I get that:

```
[   60.384158] si_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/VERDE_pfp.bin"

[   60.384241] [drm:si_startup] *ERROR* Failed to load firmware!

[   60.384321] radeon 0000:04:00.0: disabling GPU acceleration

[   60.385522] radeon 0000:04:00.0: ffff88011dda0c00 unpin not necessary

[   60.385604] radeon 0000:04:00.0: ffff88011dda0c00 unpin not necessary

[   60.385811] [drm:si_init] *ERROR* radeon: MC ucode required for NI+.

[   60.385892] radeon 0000:04:00.0: Fatal error during GPU init
```

----------

## VoidMage

Which version of radeon-ucode is installed ?

If it has the required file, where was it instaled to ?

----------

## MJaoune

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> Which version of radeon-ucode is installed ?
> 
> If it has the required file, where was it instaled to ?

 

Did an emerge --sync yesterday and emerged linux-firmware, so I think I have the latest radeon firmware.

The firmware files are located in /lib/firmware/radeon, I am using Linux x86-64, so the lib directory might be linking to /lib64/, and thus /lib64/firmware/radeon.

I set Kernel Firmware Blobs root directory to /lib/firmware/

Best,

MJaoune

----------

## VoidMage

"which version is installed ?" != "do you think you have the latest version installed ?".

Also this particular file is present in the package, but you didn't really answered, if it got installed for you.

----------

## MJaoune

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> "which version is installed ?" != "do you think you have the latest version installed ?".
> 
> Also this particular file is present in the package, but you didn't really answered, if it got installed for you.

 

All of the firmware files for my radeon card are in /lib/firmware/radeon, I checked them, and the file that could not be loaded is also there.

----------

## MJaoune

SOLVED!

Made the whole Direct Manager and the all the graphic drivers as Modules instead of built ins, now everything works perfectly. Thanks to everyone who tried to help.

----------

